# Zelda - Happy cat



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Zelda looks all happy and settled in now, she had catnip for the first time today and went loopy 

Here is her chillaxing watching grand designs with me


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

She's gorgeous....lovely pic.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

what a lovely cat. xx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Zelda is stunning lovely piccy x


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww what a cutie glad she settled


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Zelda's gorgeous.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aw she's lovely, I just love her name tag too! so cute


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww she is lovely!xx


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

kittykat said:


> aw she's lovely, I just love her name tag too! so cute


Thanks  Tag came from ebay, it's the cheapest place i've found to get them done (Aber looses his ALL the time!) I think it's like £1.28 for the tag and about the same for postage :thumbsup: Sold by a company called multigrave if you want to find them


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She looks very happy with her lot!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Riverwish said:


> Thanks  Tag came from ebay, it's the cheapest place i've found to get them done (Aber looses his ALL the time!) I think it's like £1.28 for the tag and about the same for postage :thumbsup: Sold by a company called multigrave if you want to find them


Thanks for that, one of my kitties lost hers last week so am looking to get another!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Aww she reminds me of my mikah


----------

